# HOORAY !!!!! My Hymer is fixed



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi All. At last the phone call I have been waiting for for months. Rosie from Peter Hambiltons rang today to say our Hymer is repaired and can be picked up after 4 pm tomorrow.
Now 2 decisions...... How to get up to Preston to pick it up and where to go next week in between hospital appointments and visits from rellies from New Zealand.
Cheers Sid


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Wooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo brilliant news, bet you are dying to rush out right now and pick er up!!!


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Great news Sid, but I bet you'll miss that tent :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hymer*

Ah Sid this is good news. I am sure Hambiltons will have done a good job.

Russell


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Great news Sid, bet you can't wait to get her back  

pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

good news. sid 8)


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Hi Sid well done.
I would have offered to assist but I am going away myself. What about train and taxi from Preston station. Or don't Hambiltons have a pick up services?
Give Alf a call he may know someone who may like the trip.
Whatever happens enjoy it when you get it back


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations Sid . . . now get out and enjoy the summer sunshine :wink:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> Congratulations Sid . . . now get out and enjoy the summer sunshine :wink:


Same here Sid & Shirley, however, we're not sure about the summer sunshine bit. 8O 8O 8O

Forecasted weather for Liverpool
Thursday 24th is looking good. 8O 8O 8O

Hope you can both make up for lost time. We have certainly tried, but that awful, nasty thing called work, got in our way. :wink:

Jock & Rita.

P.S. Let us know about the repair job please.

Edited....Somehow the post submitted before completion!!!


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Guys. Thanks for all the good wishes. I will report later.
*Will*. Son Graham is finishing work early and taking us up there.

*Jenny*. Actually we both love camping but not in the present weather, Its nice to have a bit of comfort these days.
Cheers Sid


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Nice one Sid, back out and loving it     

Johnny F


----------

